# Sound Probleme



## Guest (20. Apr 2005)

Kann jemand vielleicht den quellcode oder nen link hier posten?

wie kann ich in einem jump'n run spiel sounds abspielen? bewegungs-sprung und schuss- sounds?
so wie ich es jetz hab funzt das net wirklich, jeder sound is ein eigener thread, aber ich hör sie erst nach ca. 2minuten alle auf einmal


----------



## Grizzly (20. Apr 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann jemand vielleicht den quellcode oder nen link hier posten?
> 
> wie kann ich in einem jump'n run spiel sounds abspielen? bewegungs-sprung und schuss- sounds?
> so wie ich es jetz hab funzt das net wirklich, jeder sound is ein eigener thread, aber ich hör sie erst nach ca. 2minuten alle auf einmal


Jeder Sound in einem eigenen Thread? Klingt merkwürdig. ???:L Kannst Du den entsprechenden Quellcode posten?


----------



## klom (21. Apr 2005)

Auch hier sei empfohlen: http://fivedots.coe.psu.ac.th/~ad/jg/
insbesondere die Kapitel 7-10 dürften interessant sein
da du ja ein Jump-and-Run proggen willst sicher auch Kapitel 12

ist zwar in Englisch dafür fand ichs richtig gut und auch verständlich
mit entsprechenden Vorkenntnissen kommt man so schnell zum Erfolg


----------

